# Difference between Bus and control cables



## steerwrestler

i would like to know the same


----------



## nuts&bolts

steerwrestler said:


> i would like to know the same


----------



## bassman409

The buss is the Y shaped cable that attachs to the top of the bow and the control is the other. I draw my Hoyt in front of a mirror and check for the draw stop that way. I also use the mirror to check the draw length with a marked arrow.


----------



## TradTech

The buss cable is attached to the yoke on the top limb and to the cam on the bottom limb.

The control cable is attached to both cams.

See the thread titled, "Hoyt Draw Stop Timing, Revised"

Here's the attached link

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=207391


----------



## avid archer

Thanks for the information.


----------

